# findAppletJDKLevel(Unknown Source)



## exfalso (19. Feb 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin vergeblich auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für mein Problem: Ich versuche mein (Java3D) Applet in eine HTML-Seite einzubauen, doch es will einfach nicht klappen. Wenn ich die HTML-Seite aufrufe, dann kommt bloß ein leeres (weißes) Applet-Fenster in dem nichts passiert (nicht einmal das kleine "x"  oben, dass einen Fehler anzeigt, erscheint).

Wenn ich dann (mit Rechtsklick) die Java-Konsole öffne, dann ist da dieser wunderschöne Fehler. Ich kann die Ursache einfach nicht herausfinden:



```
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.findAppletJDKLevel(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.NullPointerException
```

Und hier wie ich mein Applet eingebaut habe:


```
<html>

<head>
</head>

<body>


<applet code ="at.pack1.pack2.Klassenname"
        jnlp_href = "my_applet.jnlp", 
        width = "700" 
        height = "500" />

</body>
</html>
```

und hier my_applet.jnlp:

[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="" >
    <information>
        <title>xxxxx</title>
        <vendor>xxxxxx</vendor>
    </information>
    <resources>
        <!-- Application Resources -->
        <j2se version="1.6+"
              href="http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se" />
        <jar href="my_applet.jar" main="true" />

    </resources>
    <applet-desc 
         name="xxxxxxxx"
         main-class="at.pack1.pack2.KlassennameD"
         width="700"
         height="500">
     </applet-desc>
     <update check="background"/>
</jnlp>	
[/XML]

Weiß irgendwer, woran das liegt?

Danke

Lg


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Feb 2010)

Du musst die entsprechende externe Bibliothek mit im Classpath haben.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Fehlermeldung in der Java-Console?


----------



## exfalso (19. Feb 2010)

hi.. ja in der javakonsole wie oben erwähtn:

```
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.findAppletJDKLevel(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.NullPointerException
```

und wenn ich eine library verwende, die die leute net im classpath haben?..

sollte ich dann im jnlp-file im <resource>-tag angeben?


----------

